# Ipad mini rétina démo?



## Ju_37 (26 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheter un ipad mini écran rétina sur cdiscount mais en déballant le colis je me suis aperçu que sur l'étiquette du produit il y avait marqué ipad mini retina 16 gb - Demo. 
J'ai remarqué que le code article constructeur était pas le même que celui d'un ipad mini retina "normal". 

Ma question est donc de savoir quelles différences il y'a entre le normal et le demo que j'ai reçu? 

Je précise que l'ipad n'a jamais été déballer.

(La référence article est me785nf/a)


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2014)

Étrange, je ne connaissais pas cette dénomination DÉMO pour les iPad. En effet, cette référence est partout listée en tant que produit DÉMO.


Pour en savoir plus, j'appellerais directement Apple (0805 540 003).


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2014)

bienvenue
une banale recherche google montre que cette reference ( REF: ME785NF/A) est pour le 
IPAD MINI WI-FI RETINA DISPLAY 16GB


et parfois accollé du mot "demo"
à priori aucune difference
et normalement tu as aussi un  numero de modele (A1475)
voire un identifiant specifique ( long numero)

tester divers entrées là
specs tech Apple
http://support.apple.com/specs/#ipad

edit grillaide


----------



## Ju_37 (26 Juin 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

-> Pascal j'ai chercher sur google et j'ai pu comparer entre les deux modèles les différences possibles. Mais je n'ai rien trouver. Mais cette appelation "demo" me gêne. 

Je vais appeler le numéro d'apple je pense.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2014)

Je ne connaissais pas cette dénomination DÉMO pour les iPad non plus

Intérréssant


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2014)

très possible que la présence du " demo" ( qui d'ailleurs n'apparait QUE sur des sites de vente  NON gerés par apple) soit un code pour  categoriser les ventes  es " vendeurs externes"


----------



## Ju_37 (26 Juin 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

-> Pascal j'ai chercher sur google et j'ai pu comparer entre les deux modèles les différences possibles. Mais je n'ai rien trouver. Mais cette appelation "demo" me gêne. 

Je vais appeler le numéro d'apple je pense.


----------



## lineakd (26 Juin 2014)

@jule_37, tu devrais appeler apple en donnant ton numéro de série car il semble que ta tablette est un ipad de démonstration.


----------

